

Sorry, Talented: Striving Matters - tokenadult
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/finding-the-next-einstein/201111/sorry-talented-striving-matters

======
tokenadult
This is a response to a recent article that reached the front page on HN. The
author, Jonathan Wai, is one of the leading young researchers on the special
characteristics of individuals near the peak of the IQ scale, participants in
the Study of Exceptional Talent. I met him briefly about a year ago at the
2010 International Society for Intelligence Research conference. Several of
his scholarly publications

<http://www.tip.duke.edu/node/960>

are available for free download.

